# Waiting to start/ ttc naturally chit chat thread



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi ladies and gents; here's a thread for you to natter away about anything and everything. Please bear in mind site guidelines (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0)

Cycle support can be found here ~  CLICK HERE


----------



## gottahavehope (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello all

Hope I'm in the right place. Any advice please? Still awaiting appointment from our chosen private clinic Care in Nottingham. Contacted NHS fertility nurse
who is getting a little sarcastic to be honest. She left a message to say the refferal had  been sent off about a week and a half ago. Contacted Care today still nothing?
This waiting is driving me nuts and I feel the positivity slipping away and trying to find jobs to do around the house is not keeping me occupied. Help?

Lots of Love


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey

Just saw your post and thought i would drop you a line sorry to hear the nurse is being like that, that's something you really dont need when going through this.... my referral took about 2 weeks when it finally got sent and then i was told the consultants at the clinic have a meeting once a week about the new referrals so maybe give them a call and ask about that it might not be the same though.

I know what you mean about the waiting it has been the worst part for me. I was suppose to have my tubes removed in june but changed my mind and thought I would have a cycle with them first. I have my 1st appointment with the clinic on Friday so the time has just dragged for me (it probably wont take that long for you) but in the mean time I got all the blood tests and scans done so hopefully that wont be a hold up when we get there....plus had a lovely clean house!! lol.

Always here if you fancy a chat. All the best and hope that the times passes swiftly for you.

Nat xxx


----------



## gottahavehope (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Natalie

Thanks for your reply. Funny isn't it. Not funny haha but funny, different set of circumstances but same feeling and nice to know we are not alone. And you are damn right Natalie the house is sparkling! Never know I might make it onto to hoovering the handbag tommorrow. Decided to retake my maths to keep occcupied but can't focus at the mo! Good luck with your appointment. xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks x ...never thought of hoovering my handbags but think i might give that a whirl tomorrow lol the poor old hoover i think its on its last legs!! if my hubby aint walked holes in the carpet i have hoovered the life out of it lol. This site has honestly been a god send for me ,even if it is to get on and have a rant about someone or something.

As i say always here xx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi girls thought i would post also.....

im onto my second round of ivf in jan.....but ivf is the waiting game,
i had to wait over 2 weeks for my referal from clinic, then another 2weeks for info meeting then another 3 weeks for my protacal plan trail et and drug info, all in all from start to finish it was around 20 weeks, so there is alot of waiting invold in ivf and i hate the word waiting, it drives you mad ......like you are doing keep busy.....i think doing your maths thing is good if you can focus....i started learning to drive but   i gave up as could not get my mind out of the ivf bubble, 

now im waiting again  to start again, that word again waiting, 

good luck girls and lots of


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Hiya Claire

yeah time does seem to drag on but it will be worth it in the end for us. And I do hate that word waiting... that's all i seem to bloody say just waiting for this and waiting for that lol.

All the best for Ivf hun.

Nat xxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

just a thought have you girls had all your bloods done for the cycle.....hiv ect....if not get them done while you are waiting, somethig else out the way.....also have you thought about acupunture, they say its best to start about a month b4 cycle, it realaxs you and give you somthing to do while waiting and you feel like your helpng yourself, i loved it while i was doing it,


----------



## gottahavehope (Jun 22, 2011)

Claire and Natalie

I am laughing while I am reading  . Waiting!! And what a relief for people to understand. Yeah finding it hard to focus on Maths. Thought of accupunture.
Can't do needles but can do reflexology start tommorrow, if I can sit still for long enough!!   

Claire good luck with IVF. 

Keep me posted girls xx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi ya gottohavehope...... cool you are starting reflexology its somthing, shame bout the needles, acupunture is fab, but also what you are doing, 
i got my start dates today....i start dec af and start dr on 13th jan then ec week is 13th feb.......hehe now just have to wait  
will keep you posted, and good luck to you, keep me posted about you and your dates, re the next appt ect, xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

Hiya Ladies

Hope you are OK...

I had my first appointment yesterday and it went really well, we have our chat and plan booked for the 26th October so only got 11 days to wait till we can find out our start dates!! we are still really hoping we can start in November but will just have to wait and see.

How is everyone getting on? xxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

yay nat....thats fab news......and that waiting word has turned into "only" not long now tell you get started  ......wish you all the best, xxxxi will be looking out for you, xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks hun...I know i am so excited!


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

nat keep excited, 
its good to have  .... you can you will, xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

Will do hunni... thank-you...xxxx


----------



## gottahavehope (Jun 22, 2011)

Fantastic news girls xx  Still no appointment. I could be wrong but something dosen't seem to be ringing true. The NHS nurse said we would hear from Private clinic 4-6 weeks. Its 6 weeks this wednesday? Had all bloods done. Private clinic have my number and said they would call as soon as they have the referral? Still nothing xx


----------



## gottahavehope (Jun 22, 2011)

Ps  Reflexology was amazing!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Ladies

Hope you are well...

gottahavehope - hey hun have you heard anything yet? xxx


----------



## gottahavehope (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Natalie

How are you my love? Had a nightmare week of phonecalls and trying to find out what happening, BUT hopefully should get appointment through soon. xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Just merging your thread with the waiting to start chat thread. Trying to encourage members to just use the one thread to chat in

Everybody welcome 

Maz x (FF board volunteer)


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey Ladies

Gottahavehope - Hiya hun, yes I am good thank you. how are you? Have they still not sent you through your appointment? or at least told you what the hold up is! x I only have two days left until my chat and plan and was told that the nurse normally starts your meds on day 21 of your cycle, which would fall on the 4th of November for me so im really hoping they will start us then! maybe i am being a little too optimistic? but i can hope lol

I really hope they get a move on with your referral hun xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey Ladies

How is everyone? Hope you are all well xx

We had our chat and plan yesterday! and we have finally got our dates...we should be starting on the 12th November as long as my af comes on time . we are so over the moon, i cannot actually believe that the wheels are finally in motion!


Gottahavehope - Any news on your referral hunni? xxxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi girls,

nat sweeti that is fab news, whooh.....  your af plays ball, will you be start on the sniffing drug to dr, and what iui are you starting on for stimming,
betyour excited now you have dates,


----------



## criverisland (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey girls,  i know what the waiting game is like, its like the days go slow on purpose ha. Ive had my appointment and can start jabs day 21 of my cycle, so that will be 17th of november. I have been waiting for about two years from diagnosis to now. We are having ICSI and had to pay private as i already have a son from previous relationship. He's 14 now but still my baby lol. Think the waiting is the worst of all isnt it? I have been told that my emryologist unit will be closed xmas, so i may have to wait till after the new yr for ET! GREAT NEWS.

claire x


----------

